# Too hot or just nervous?



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Hard to say really without being there. Did she act skecthy? That lil trailer could get warm pretty fast too though. As far as taking of the top doors, the hinges make all the difference. You could make them so they hold open, if they will fold all the way forward.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

And they are huge horses to boot!!! That is extra tall extra wide trailer, lol. Um, the top doors are the only ones that are held in with like screw pins, looks like they come out. I will check it out a bit closer. I was told by her previous owner that she gets nervous and when they brought her to me they brought a buddy so she would load. Anyway, I will try it again with more ventilation. Thanks.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

My sisters horse (a whole nother story) would ruin a trailer floor with sweat if on a long haul. She geeks out even in a stock. I really like to have ours (not my sisters lol) be able to move around a bit and just as open as can be. Unless is super cold and crappy. I'd open that puppy up and let her see the sights. Lol. Looks like its a ramp with two piece doors?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Yes a ramp and then two more doors on each side. We are thinking the top ones come off. We will have to experiment with that. We didn't have any vents open or anything. I know, stupid us!


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I'd give way more ventilation next time *but* you may just have nervous sweaters.

I trailered my gelding alone for the first time and after a 15min drive, we arrived and found him DRENCHED. The sweat was literally sheeting off the poor guy and it wasn't lack of ventilation or being hot. He was in an oversized 3 horse slant trailer (and his piddly 14.2hh self was looking lost) with the vents/his window opened and it was a whopping 30 degrees outside at the time.


----------



## Sereno (Apr 21, 2013)

*Gets hot & sticky here!*

I had to look at a couple of things to try to keep my horses comfortable but safe. I tie our front feed doors open, hey secured in a bag so that stuff has less chance of getting into their eyes but I keep my speed down. Upper back doors off and side slide windows open. Top vent open all the time. I also installed two fans.... not that they work that well but they do help a little. When we have to stop I always look for shade.

I would consider taking out your front side small windows IF you can install some screening. I've thinking about that with mine but have not come up with a good solution and have to consider our rainy season is just that..... RAIN!. Another thought would be to insulate the inside roof. I see that you have a dark roof that I'd paint white.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Thank you! We are going to try it again today, with all windows and vents open. See how that goes and when making actual trips I am thinking we will take the top storm doors, I think they are called, OFF! I think my mare is nervous on top of it. Oh and I am in Oregon, can we say "rain"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

A darker colored trailer like that with no vents or windows opened heats up like a tin can. Open up whatever you can on sunny days.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

My two horse had circular vents on the feed doors a roof vent, and side sliding windows. My preference was to leave the upper doors onto reduce a horse's concern about what's going on back there. I took a test run to see how well the ventilation worked at various speeds. The top vent needed to be open for when the trailer couldn't move in traffic. Horses do get a bit nervous so whatever you do don't blanket them or even a sheet. A breeze crossing the sweat will help cool them down. If the horse sweats heavily even with good ventilation be sure to provide electrolytes.


----------



## Sereno (Apr 21, 2013)

For a nervous horse? Is your head divider solid of bars?

I have a solid one that cuts air movement and the horses can not see each other. My mare and gelding are very close and I DO think that not being able to see each other contributes to them being more nervous.

I'm thinking of having a welder make me a new one.

When I was looking at perhaps buying a new trailer and having it shipped to the Dominican Republic, these builders had a lot of good information. I'm NOT sure if this allowed so slap me if not. 

The Danger of Aluminum Horse Trailer Roofs


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Take a ride in the trailer yourself like I did. My divider was made of steel rods which did allow better ventilation.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

If they come on and off easy enough, I suppose that's the easiest thing you could do. If they aren't easily removable I was think you could put louvers in them to allow air to escape. Would be super easy to do.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

Again great job on the trailer!!! Folks, this girl and her hubby completely did the refurb on this trailer. Amazing before and afters.  But like I said, as far as the sweating, I really attribute it to being nervous. It probably wouldn't hurt to at least take the back top doors down. That's how we traveled with ours in an identical old trailer in the middle of July from VA to TX. And our front window twirled open and closed so this way they had a breeze straight through. I know the ones on my new trailer project come off because the seller actually had to put them on for us to take it home. I'll probably leave them off once we finish our new paint job. Can't wait to hear how the next few trips go. I think y'all need to haul it to TX personally.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_Do the rear top doors not pin open?_


----------



## Sereno (Apr 21, 2013)

*OP? Progress report please.*



nvr2many said:


> Thank you! We are going to try it again today, with all windows and vents open. See how that goes and when making actual trips I am thinking we will take the top storm doors, I think they are called, OFF! I think my mare is nervous on top of it. Oh and I am in Oregon, can we say "rain"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


We have not heard what you have done, tried or going to do nor how your horses are loading/riding.

:?


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

They look like the same hinges we have on our sundowner. Just pick up on the doors and they should just come right off.

We only leave our rear doors on for three or four months in the winter.

Also, I think, if you look real close, there are grease fittings on the top of each hinge.....you might give them a shot of grease....I usually put a drop of oil on them from time to time as well....if the door sticks it'll eventually break a hinge.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Awe thank you mammakatja! You are so sweet! 

Well the update is, we have not trailered again even for practice. Went riding three days in a row instead, lol. 
We will be going to the coast on Wed. Gonna open it all up, vents, windows and am thinking gunslinger and mammakatja are right, that the top doors come off. They only pin open to just keep them back, not flat on the sides. We would look like an airplane going down the road, lol. I would not want air catching them even flat to the sides going down the highway either tho. 

mammakatja has been so sweet, she and her husband bought a trailer that was very similar to ours and posted about it and well, since then she has been my cheerleader through our whole re-do, THANKS AGAIN! 

Can't wait to roll on WED!!


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Ok well, we did it! Took the horses to the coast on Wed. Opened the windows and the vents and they were great! No sweating at all! Was a good time. Thanks to everyone! If it gets hotter I will consider taking the top back doors off.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Sereno said:


> I had to look at a couple of things to try to keep my horses comfortable but safe. I tie our front feed doors open, hey secured in a bag so that stuff has less chance of getting into their eyes but I keep my speed down. Upper back doors off and side slide windows open. Top vent open all the time. I also installed two fans.... not that they work that well but they do help a little. When we have to stop I always look for shade.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

